# Nags Head for Thanksgiving



## ROTCfisher (Nov 19, 2008)

Im going down to Nags Head for Thanksgiving with the family and I was just wondering if anyone had any advice or reports on fishing in the surf or elsewhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

After this cold front the trout should show up on the Kitty Hawk beachs. Try soft plastics at day break, just walk the beach casting in the holes. When you find them wear them out. Good Luck.

PS Park in the lot beside the Black Pelican in Kitty Hawk and walk south.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*nags head*

You can also try the trout hole just north of Nags Head pier. You'll see the other anglers about 100 yards north of the peir. Using soft plastics is excellent advice. The small bridge on the causeway to Manteo is also quite popular right now and should be for the coming week. You'll see the old timers there on the south side of the bridge. Park on the west side. Good luck. For the record it's snowing right now in Colington harbour.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Stripers at Coquina Beach yesterday.


----------



## MRay (Nov 5, 2008)

Where do you recommend parking to get to the trout hole north on Nags Head pier?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

OBXRNX said:


> Stripers at Coquina Beach yesterday.


Is it so? Can it be? another 20 miles south and it's game time for me!!! :beer:


----------



## ROTCfisher (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks very much for the advice and info


----------



## sisu1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am also planning on going to Nags Head for Thanksgiving. Any suggestion on which pier is the best to catch fish? And special advice for a beginner? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Sisu hit Avalon pier and bring home the bacon.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*obx at Thanksgiving*

There is parking just south of the Nags Head pier at Curlew st beach access. It's a short walk north under the pier to the hole. If you buy something from the pier, coffee, couple of today's hot color soft plastics, you can park at the pier. As for the best pier, it's the one where they be biting. For tips I would scan and search this site. Good luck and welcome to the outer banks.


----------



## MRay (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the parking info. Plan to hit the beach at day break Wednesday morning and see what I can do. Has anyone had any luck with Gulp Alive Pearl White 3" swimming mullet? If not, what is the hot color right now?

Thanks


----------



## sisu1996 (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys I checked with both Avalon and Nags Head Pier. Doesn't seem to be much activity so far this week. Also chatted with a few surf fishers - same answer. So I am hesitating paying the money with little chance of catching something...


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*obx*

That's why someone would park at the beach access and enjoy the fishing.


----------



## MRay (Nov 5, 2008)

Spec trout in Duck!!!!! Caught on a falling tide on salt and pepper paddle tail grubs. Biggest was 4.7 lb 24 in. in length. Great fish! 

Happy Thanksgiving!

MRay


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*avalon 11/28*

I caught one of what I counted to be 5 specks just north of avalon pier this morning. Mine went 16" but saw a 5lber and a whopping 27" 7.3 lber.

-dave


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

sisu1996 said:


> Guys I checked with both Avalon and Nags Head Pier. Doesn't seem to be much activity so far this week. Also chatted with a few surf fishers - same answer. So I am hesitating paying the money with little chance of catching something...


Never going to catch fish without puttin bait in the water!!


----------

